# "Musician's Guide to Theory and Analysis" - What's an "AP" edition?



## StefanE (Oct 10, 2021)

I am interested in _Musician's Guide to Theory and Analysis._

There are two different hardcover editions available: A blue one (4th edition) and a red one (4th AP edition).
I read all the information on the publisher's website but was neither able to figure out the difference between these two editions nor what "AP" means. The table of content is the the same, the number of pages (both hardcover versions)... Which one would be the better one for self-teaching?
I tried to get some clarity by the support from the publisher but was not successful.

Maybe someone here in the forum can help?

Or if you have one of the 2 books: Which one do you have and do you think it would be helpful for self teaching? 

Many thanks in advance
Stefan


----------



## youngpokie (Oct 10, 2021)

AP is an exam standard (Advanced Placement). So I would expect the AP edition would have exam related additions, instructions, guides, etc. Text to exam correlation is a common one.


----------



## StefanE (Oct 10, 2021)

Thx a lot, @youngpokie! Interesting standard for US and Canada.
So I will take non-AP edition.


----------

